# hehe...Steve Jobs in an old AD?



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

This old ad looks like a young Steve Jobs at his (at the time) a very sophisticated ford edsel of computers! (not knocking the lisa) but from this angle it looks like Jobs himself  guess back things were different...they didn't have black turtle necks!

http://www.macmothership.com/gallery/LisaBrochure/LBPage7.jpg


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I highly doubt that it is Jobs. in fact I would go as far as saying that it is not jobs.

Steve would NEVER have been caught dead wearing a suit and a tie.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh REALLY?!


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice!!! That's a sweet find...I remember those machines, they used to get me all hot and bothered when I was in grade school! Now that Jobs is a BTO (big time operator) he doesn't need to wear a suit anymore to impress anyone.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Nice!!! That's a sweet find

Actually, I dug it up a few pages further down at the Mothership site. Too easy


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Woah!

Ok you just blew my mind and gave me a BIG 'ol slice of Humble Pie.










Seeing that is that last thing I ever expected to see of Steve.

Perhaps I should then retract my previous comment? So my appologies to imactheknife.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

this is a little off topic....

but on the cover I see the American dollar was worth about $1.19. (Canadian dollar at .84 cents ish) I hope to god it doesn't go that low now...my husband makes American dollars  We've taken a major hit since the beginning of the year when it was at $1.56

And as another note. He called himself "Steven" too.







That's such an eighties thing  

Question: What was the last year that Apple stopped making those types of computers (sorry for the ignorance)?

By "those" I mean the grey all in one style with the little screen?

I helped run a computer class in grade 11 (1993) that taught students parents how to use computers and they were on this style of machine....and if I remember correctly they were NEW at the time!







!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> What was the last year that Apple stopped making those types of computers (sorry for the ignorance)?
> 
> By "those" I mean the grey all in one style with the little screen?


Those look like the original Macintosh, introduced in 1984/1985. I think they kept the all-in-one look for 3-5 years, but the color changed to a more whitish, if I remember right. The Macintosh SE and Macintosh SE/30 were a whitish color if I remember.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Ooops, apparently the Macintosh Classic came in 1990 and continued the all-in-one boxy design, according to http://www.apple-history.com/ 
so the general all-in-one boxy design stayed for quite a few years - more than 3-5 years I said. The color changed a few times.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Hehe, no problem...if I looked alittle more I would have known for sure that it was Steve all studly and stuff! yeah thats history and so much has changed...but back then that stuff was the top of the line systems...glad we are in the 2000 + not 1984 anymore! I couldn't handle the tiny screen...greyscale or black & White! but it was fun....my first Mac was at Value village for $14.99 in 1996...and I loved macs ever since!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> glad we are in the 2000 + not 1984 anymore! I couldn't handle the tiny screen...greyscale or black & White!

Yeah, but if this was 1984, we'd probably have a larger marketshare, though.


----------

